# Truck and plows



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Figured that I'd get the word out. My truck and plows will be for sale April 1st.

Truck is a 2016 RAM 2500 6.4 74k miles. Laramie. 4.10 gears. Fully loaded.

Plows are... 9'2 BOSS DXT poly with LED headlights and spare controller.
Back blade is a 8'-16' Omega. Poly cutting edge, led work lights and strobes all on wireless remote.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well me might still be at it then... How much for the DXT...


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Well to be honest I haven't thought that far yet. Lol. Let me do some looking around to see what they are going for.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Interested in the back blade.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

How much for the whole package?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

43k for everything


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

If you're serious, throw me an offer.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Was that bar something you made yourself or a premade piece?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

That was one of the options with the Omega blades.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Short box I'm assuming?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes it is Mark.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thanks, nice setup. 

Really need a long box, but not a crew cab long box, but figured it was worth axing.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

No problem. I wouldn't be getting out but we picked up another 300 acre farm to work so I need to cut back somewhere.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well me might still be at it then... How much for the DXT...


Thinking $4200 for blade and both controllers is pretty fair.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Drock78 said:


> If you're serious, throw me an offer.


I'll think about it. Thanks.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

For those of you who throw the snowblower in the back, 2 quick pins and the light tower lays down.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

For sale. Will sell in any combination.


----------

